# motor problem



## larryf (Jan 1, 2013)

My old Craftsman jointer's motor is wore out. It has a plastic housing that has cracked with age allowing the armature to slip backward out of front bearing and vibrate really bad. Motor and housing are no longer available from Sears.

The jointer is model# 149.236220 and the motor is a Northland 5/8 H.p. #73523. I was wondering if any one might have a motor or even the housing from a bad motor. Otherwise I guess I will try to build a bracket and use a different motor that I can mount outside the unit.

Any ideas would be appreciated as I am in a really small shop and the new bench top jointers I have looked at leave a lot to be desired. This one is heavy cast iron and does a good job for what it is.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Bad luck on your jointer that they don't sell the housing or exact motor. This one G2902 Motor 1/2 HP Single-Phase 3450 RPM Open 110V/220V might do the trick but a t $120 to get it to your door may cause different thinking.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

larryf said:


> My old Craftsman jointer's motor is wore out. It has a plastic housing that has cracked with age allowing the armature to slip backward out of front bearing and vibrate really bad. Motor and housing are no longer available from Sears.
> 
> The jointer is model# 149.236220 and the motor is a Northland 5/8 H.p. #73523. I was wondering if any one might have a motor or even the housing from a bad motor. Otherwise I guess I will try to build a bracket and use a different motor that I can mount outside the unit.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated as I am in a really small shop and the new bench top jointers I have looked at leave a lot to be desired. This one is heavy cast iron and does a good job for what it is.


I know (confirmed) that Sears Part Direct doesn't sell it any more as a replacement part... But did you call Northland Motor Technologies (Northland Motors Technologies - Home Page) at 615-799-0551 to see if they know of a replacement for their motor? 

Looking at their website doesn't help any. Looks like they changed their numbering system on how they ID their motors, so a search there comes up with nothing.

Looks like they make many motors. Maybe they might have one that is close?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

It looks like from the parts diagram, 








that it might be this one:

















Even though that motor is 1 HP instead of 5/8 HP, it seems the same shape in the back where it locks in. It is different in the front, but a mount could probably be made from the old housing or the old mounting bracket. You would still have to verify the dimensions and arbor.

The details are here: Product Details

It "might" be one to ask Northland Motors about... if it could be a replacement.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

all are excellent options, but have you tried to fix the case with plastic wielding or plastic epoxy? and taken the motor to a motor repair shop? or even if is just the bearings then Ball Bearings:Miniature bearings:Ceramic Bearings:Bearing is an excellent source for this type of bearing (and band saw guide bearings.

good luck
Baker


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> and taken the motor to a motor repair shop?


That would be my suggestion, take it to a electric repair shop. If they can't fix it, I'm reasonably sure they could tell you how to replace it.


----------



## larryf (Jan 1, 2013)

JOAT said:


> That would be my suggestion, take it to a electric repair shop. If they can't fix it, I'm reasonably sure they could tell you how to replace it.


After taking motor to repair shop, determined it was not cost effective to fix nor to replace. Will toss it and buy a new Jointer. Time marches on.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Well now you know........ enjoy your new jointer!


----------

